# Anyone in SW England/West Country



## floralou (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Was just wondering if any of you are based in the SW/West Country? 

My fiance and I are just about to embark on our TTC journey (first insemination in 3-4 weeks!) and although we do have gay friends, none of them have children or are any where near considering the, and we'd love to chat to/meet with other 2 mummy families.

xxx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Laura

Me and DW are just outside Bath so more west country than SW. Whereabouts are you? 

We have two daughters aged 6 years and almost 8 months. PM me you want to ask/chat anything else. 

Welcome to FF    

Jo x


----------



## schnarff (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Me and my wife are near Evesham which is a bit north but have family in Gloucestershire and in a similar boat to you - no kids yet and hoping to start our treatment next year.

Like Jo says let us know where you are.

Judi
x


----------



## elfgypsy (May 30, 2010)

hi, I am in Totnes and 6 months preg thru AI with known donor, would be happy to connect,
x Yarrow


----------



## anmammow (Sep 14, 2010)

We're in Cornwall, been TTC on and off for 3 years or so, just got back on the horse (so to speak!) and had IUI last week, so now in the agonizing two week wait! Happy to link up.

anmammow


----------

